# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Jerky recipes

## flandersander

My usual recipe is:

4 tbtp soy sauce (maybe a little less depending on how much meat
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce
a tiny bit of white sugar
2-3 pinches of salt
1 pinch of pepper to taste (go easy on the pepper)

Merinade overnight or for at least 4 hours. Toss into the smoker and dry like any jerky.


What's your recipe?

----------


## Rick

This one is for your oven. 

 Beef Jerky

  2 lbs. of flank steak 
2/3 cup of soy sauce
2/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
2 teaspoons of seasoning salt (recommend Lawry's) 

Slice flank steak diagonally with the grain of the meat into very thin slices (If slightly frozen it slices more easily).  Combine ingredients and marinate meat overnight or 12 hours.  Be sure all pieces are covered (coated) with marinade.  Drain excess marinade.  Place meat on paper towels to soak up marinade. Meat should be squeezed as dry as possible in paper towels.  Place individual pieces of meat on rack in oven at 140 to 160 degrees for seven to 12 hours, or until meat is dry throughout.  Leave oven door ajar (slightly open) during the drying process.  Meat can also be hung in the oven by placing a wooden toothpick in each piece and strung from the rack.  Store finished jerky in an airtight container.  It keeps for several months. (It really lasts about three days around me)

----------


## rebel

> (It really lasts about three days around me)


Me too.  I also need dental floss or run the risk of wearing out my tongue.

----------


## gordy

Cut one inch thick strips of meat 8-12 inches long, marinate in salt, apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, with blended celery and cilantro. Give it at least 5 hrs.

Pat dry the meat strips on paper towel. Skewer meat strips with paper clips and hang from a clothes rack, and point a air fan at it to air dry the meat.

----------


## cavscout

i did a similar style of ricks marinade with some deer once upon a time. by the time it came to throw it in the oven, something came up to where i wouldnt be able to watch it. so i opted for deep frying it, and i had some of the best fried deer chunks i have ever had. it was a mess but worth it in the end.

----------


## crashdive123

Nothing wrong with a mess of marinated deer chunks.

----------

